# OpenRc

## Plastefuchs

Hallo,

habe seit ein paar Tagen baselayout2 und openrc im System.

Ein Problem besteht darin, dass beim Bootvorgang keinerlei Init-Scripte ausgeführt werden. Soll heisen ich muss manuell die wichtigsten in /etc/init.d/...

per hand ausführen und dann läuft Gentoo ohne Probleme.

```
 

rc-update show boot

              

sysctl | boot

procfs | boot

swap | boot

urandom | boot

fsck | boot

bootmisc | boot

termencoding | boot

hwclock | boot

device-mapper | boot

keymaps | boot

modules | boot

localmount | boot

root | boot

hostname | boot

consolefont | boot

cpufrequtils | boot

mtab | boot

```

Wie kann man jetzt die Scripte wieder automatisch verfrühstücken lassen?

Grüße...

----------

## lituxer

Hast Du Dir mal das angesehen.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

Danach habe ich baselayout2 und openrc installiert. Läuft ohne Probleme.

----------

## Plastefuchs

Hallo lituxer,

das migration guide hatte ich mir schon angeschaut und soweit mein System nachträglich konfiguriert. Da ich aber mit Gentoo ~x86 fahre,  wurde mit einem Update baselayout2 und openrc "automatisch" installiert. Ich nehme mal an das irgend eine config Datei zerschossen wurde?

Ist zur Zeit ein ziemlicher Krampf mein System von Hand hochzufahren. Die angeblich verkürzten Ladezeiten sind damit im Moment tabu  :Smile: .

Wenn einer eine Idee hat, dann solle er sprechen.

Grüße...

----------

## bell

Baselayout und Openrc stellen die init Skripte bereit. Ausgeführt werden diese durch sysvinit. Merge mal sysvinit neu. 

Hast Du evtl. ein "init=" Parameter in deiner grub.conf. Das würde das verhalten auch erklären.

Funktioniert der "init"-Befehl und liegt dieser unter /sbin/init ?

Wie ist die Kernel-Parameterzeile im Boot-Manager? Verwendest Du eine initrd? Evtl. neu bauen.

Das sind die Stellen, wo ich nach der Ursache suchen würde.

----------

